# Looking for a good oral Female Weight Loss Drug



## doubledose (Dec 22, 2010)

My wife would like to hear from any females that have had experience with a good oral drug that is not addictive and has excellent results. She's not looking to gain muscle mass, just lose weight and keep a petite appearance. I appreciate your time and look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## sassy69 (Dec 27, 2010)

What does her diet & training program look like?

From a lifetime of looking for such a drug, I can tell you to not spend your time & money fixating on trying to find it. Anything out there will only be a supplement to a focused diet & training program and will only work as well as the diet & training program itself.

Personally I've found that hoodia helps me - essentially kills my "taste" for things and makes the whole "dieting" thing much less of a big deal - it becomes just "refueling time" as opposed to whole spectrum of OMGIGOTTAEATCHOCOLATE to I"M STARVING to I'M DEPRESSED I"M GONNA EAT EVERYTHING IN SIGHT. 

That said, please note that anecdotally I've found it seems to work for about half the people I"ve talked to that have used it. Apparently a while ago, there was a certain amount of it faked. I've found the stuff that is dosed > 600 mg works for me. Also note that it doesn't work immediately - like you pop it and Voila! your appetite is gone. It takes some time and its still on you to get control of your eating habits and stay consistent in your diet & training.


----------



## Gena Marie (Jan 18, 2011)

I totally agree with what Sassy69 said.  Diet and training is key.  I feel to be successful, it has to become part of your life style.  Not the answer most want to hear, but.....
Good luck


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 18, 2011)

YouTube Video











Try giving her AIDS.


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm looking for good oral also


----------



## Built (Jan 18, 2011)

She's just going to have to eat less. 

Sorry.


----------



## irish_2003 (Jan 18, 2011)

peptide mt-ii used to be called the "barbie" drug in the 90's and 2000's.......the fitness women would use it because it DOES increase libido, get dark skin, and DOES have fat burning properties.....

here's an article on it by Dr Sanjay Gupta
http://melanotanhq.com/forum/index.php?topic=12.0


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 18, 2011)

Crystal meth works pretty well also.


----------



## Gena Marie (Jan 18, 2011)

Good point.  You will lose a ton of weight, your teeth and your skin will look worse then a pepperoni pizza.  I guess you will have to decide what is more important!


----------

